# Topics > Energy for robots, computers and technics > Solar energy for robots, computers and technics >  GEKKO Solar, mobile cleaning robot for PV installations on roof tops, Serbot AG, Buochs, Nidwalden, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - Serbot AG

Home page - serbot.ch/en/solar-panels-cleaning/gekko-solar-robot

----------


## Airicist

Heavy cleaning with GEKKO Solar robot

Published on Mar 29, 2019




> Heavy cleaning with GEKKO Solar robot on a large rooftop installation on agriculture site

----------


## Airicist

Cleaning of glass canopy with our GEKKO Solar

Published on May 28, 2019




> Great solution not only for solar pannels, but for any kind of glass canopies. Max. inclinasion on this roof was 35°!

----------

